# Welchen ICQ-Cient benutzt ihr?

## schally

ich hab jetzt gerade bei den vielen verschiedenen Screenshots von dem Arbeitsflächen-Thread ganz unterschiedliche gesehen und wollte wissen welches "ICQ" ihr nehmt... 

Greetz Schally

----------

## stahlsau

LICQ ist imho der ausgereifteste icq-client, ausserdem sehr stabil, skinnable und man kann die icons verändern. Ausserdem steh ich auf den output von xtraceroute  :Wink: 

----------

## Kroni

Gaim 4 Life  :Smile: 

Ich benutze  Gaim weil ich auch MSN benutze und gaim einfach goil ist  :Smile: 

Ist halt ein MultiMessanger... Ausserdem auch sehr stabil.

----------

## schally

ich benütze derzeit kopete (auch multi-messanger)....

hät mich nicht beklagen können nur in letzter zeit spinnt er... hat alle namen 3mal drin -> zeit zu wechseln   :Wink: 

with greetz 

 - schally

----------

## boris64

kann mich "stahlsau" nur anschliessen und frage mich ernsthaft,

warum so ein krampfprogramm wie "sim" (oder war das "kopete"?) kdenetwork beigepackt ist.

licq ist einfach der beste icq-client bisher, da lockt mich auch keine

"mirandasmilies"-unterstützung hinterm licq-ofen hervor.

ebenso der support für msn-/yahoo-messenger ist mir latte,

alle meine freunde benutzen so 'nen neumodernen krams nicht.

icq/oskar war nunmal das erste, gute im-protokoll (nein, aim war zwar zuerst da,

konnte aber z.b. keine nachrichten an leute verschicken, die offline waren).

nicht umsonst hat das icq-network mehr mitglieder als aol kunden.

kopete hatte ich auch mal zu testzwecken installiert (irgendwer hatte das in den höchsten tönen gelobt),

allerdings konnte mich das nicht überzeugen. mir war das irgendwie zu 

unübersichtlich und schien mir auch nicht so ganz ausgereift (das war allerdings vor ca. einem jahr)

----------

## dertobi123

Eindeutig gaim.

----------

## dosn

Ich find Licq ja auch ganz toll   :Cool: 

----------

## aZZe

Game ist schon hübsch. Ist auch sehr verspielt. Nett anzusehen und auch zu hören (Soundthemes).

----------

## schally

in wie weit ist licq skinable ?? 

Greetz 

 - schally

----------

## ian!

Zur Zeit Gaim. Auch wenn ich nicht ganz zufrieden damit bin.

----------

## aZZe

@ian 

warum nicht?

----------

## ian!

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> warum nicht?

 

Wenn User eine Autorisierung anfragen, wird als Name nur die ICQ Nummer angezeigt. Sehr sinnig, daß man zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht die User Info abrufen kann. User werden nicht mit dem Nick sondern mit der Nummer gespeichert. Hin und wieder ist Gaim hier auch (in einer sonst sehr stabil laufenden Umgebung) abgeraucht.

Nun ja. Aber ähnliche "Unwegsamkeiten" war ich auch von Kopete gewohnt. Vielleicht mal Zeit sich Kopete mal wieder anzuschauen.

Aber da ich IM nur einmal in der Woche benutze, ist es auch nicht weiter tragisch für mich. Ich bevorzuge da einfach IRC mit irrsi.

----------

## aZZe

Das Phänomen hab ich auch schon beobachtet. Ist schon ziemlich lästig. Allerdings nach einer Zeit wird auch der Nick angezeigt. Ein neustarten von gaim reicht manchmal. Optimal ist das natürlich nicht. Wenn man es eh nur sporalisch verwendet ist es vollkommen o.k. Ansonsten......irc oder Forum halt (yah erschlägt mich)  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

gaim, weil:

Ich kein qt benutze.

Licq die Serverseitigen Kontakte nicht immer sauber synchronisiert hat und ich an verschiedenen Rechnern sitze.Gruß, Inte.

----------

## schally

kurze noob zwischenfrage: was ist qt?

----------

## ian!

 *schally wrote:*   

> kurze noob zwischenfrage: was ist qt?

 

QT ist (vereinfacht ausgedrückt) eine Bibliothek zur Erstellung von Fenstern, Schaltflächen etc., die von der Firma Trolltech entwickelt wird. KDE basiert z.B. auf QT.

Siehe auch: http://www.trolltech.com/products/qt/index.html

Back to topic.

----------

## psyqil

click...

```
*  x11-libs/qt

      Latest version available: 3.3.2

      Latest version installed: 3.3.0-r1

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.trolltech.com/

      Description: QT version 3.3.2
```

----------

## Arudil

centericq - warum? - hab bis jetzt keinen besseren consolen-client gefunden  :Wink: 

----------

## sarahb523

ich benutze kopete. Früher hatte ich sim benutzt. Sim find ich total genial, leider brauche ich aol,yahoo,icq,msn gleichzeitig, daher nehme ich kopete. Es wird mit jedem Release besser und ist mitlerweile durchaus benutzbar. Gut finde ich auch die irc integration. Ich hatte zwar schon diverse irc client drauf, aber irgendwie trafen die alle nich mein geschmack. Das wichtigste was mir jetzt noch bei kopete fehlt sind OSD nachrichten (so wie bei sim). Das kopete team arbeitet auch an einer kontact integration. Wenn das fertig wird (und funktioniert  :Wink:  ) will ich wohl nie mehr auf einen anderen IM umsteigen  :Wink: 

Achja mehr (animierte) smilies würd ich mir auch wünschen.

Auf meinem Laptop kommt demnächst sim drauf, da ich dort kein kde habe.

Auf meinem router und meinem barebone pc hab ich center-icq, da kein X vorhanden ist.

----------

## RealGeizt

ysm natürlich primär aber wenn ich doch mal dateien versenden möchte dann licq.

licq ist meiner meinung nach der beste gui icq client.

dennoch geht nichts über ysm  :Smile: 

also primär ysm und sekundär licq.Last edited by RealGeizt on Wed Jul 14, 2004 9:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schally

@ian: also genau so wie gtk gtk+ und gtk#(mono?) ??

sry wegen der blödn fragen hab nur noch fast keine ahnung...   :Embarassed: 

greetz

 - schally

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

Kopete hat momentan Probleme AFAIK weil ICQ am Server irgendwas umgestellt hat...

hth,

ciao

----------

## schally

hmm... das erklärt natürlich auch meine probleme im moment *thX*

greetz 

 - schally

----------

## sirro

licq weil

* ich kein gtk auf meiner Kiste habe

* Kopete IMO viel zu bunt und verspielt ist

* weils mir einfach am besten gefällt

----------

## sarahb523

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> Kopete hat momentan Probleme AFAIK weil ICQ am Server irgendwas umgestellt hat...
> 
> hth,
> ...

 

yahoo hat auch schon seit längerem probs, weil die non-yahoo clients rausgeschmissen haben. Aber es gibt auf http://kopete.kde.org abhilfe. Ich habs schon installiert und es funzt supi

----------

## chrib

Ich nutz seit geraumer Zeit licq und hab da mittlerweile den licq_fifo richtig zu schätzen gelernt. Damit kann ich direkt aus tf (Mudclient) den Status oder auch messages schicken. 

Gruß

Christian

----------

## ian!

 *schally wrote:*   

> @ian: also genau so wie gtk gtk+ und gtk#(mono?) ??

 

Ja, ist vergleichbar.

----------

## piquadrat

Seit gestern funktioniert auch wieder die 'alte' Kopete Version (welche mit KDE 3.2 mitgeliefert wird). Scheinbar hat sich der ICQ-Server wieder beruhigt  :Smile: 

----------

## sOuLjA

Ich benutz auch licq,weils wirklich stabil ist,die nötigsten funktionen hat und ich sonst nie probleme damit hatte. sim oder kopete sind mir viel zu überladen bzw. unübersichtlich, und das mit optionen die ich nie brauche.

Ansonsten nutz ich auch immer wieder micq,wenn ich mal kein licq hab bzw. kein x, oder ich grad zocke  :Smile: 

----------

## makukasutota

ich benutzte kopete, da es bei kde mitinstalliert war und ich zu faul war etwas anderes zu installieren. mittlerweile ist es eingestellt und deshalb hab ich kein bock zu wechseln. lirq benutzte ich nicht, da ich u.a. auch msn brauche und kopete beides kann.

ich benutze aber ehrlich gesagt sehr selten den messanger; ist vielleicht einmal alle paar wochen an  :Smile: 

----------

## Qubax

centericq

----------

## ian!

 *makukasutota wrote:*   

> ich benutzte kopete, da es bei kde mitinstalliert war und ich zu faul war etwas anderes zu installieren.

 

Klingt ja fast nach Windows: "Benutze ich, weil es dabei gewesen ist..."  :Wink: 

----------

## schally

war bis jetzt eigentlich auch zu faul/frieden   :Wink: 

 - schally

----------

## Lenz

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Klingt ja fast nach Windows: "Benutze ich, weil es dabei gewesen ist..." 

 

Aber eben nur fast. KDE ist schließlich bei Gentoo nicht von Haus aus dabei gewesen  :Wink: .

Ich benutze bislang SIM, aber da das mit HTML so rumspackt und es sich nicht davon abbringen lässt, HTML-Tags zu senden (was dann gaim-User verständlicherweise derbe nervt) werd ich mir jetzt mal LICQ anschauen.

----------

## neonik

Ich hab schon viele verschiedenen ICQ-Clients benutzt. Gaim ist eindeutig der beste ICQ-Client für mich.

----------

## pYrania

centericq - cause I'm used to it.

es kann eigentlich alles was ich brauche, und ist dank screen auch rund um die uhr verfuegbar - was will man mehr?

----------

## bossk

ysm, weil konsole rockt  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

benutze sim...

OT (andere instant messenger): würde aber lieber ausschliesslich psi (jabber-client) benutzen - nur nutzt aus meinem bekanntenkreis fast niemand jabber :S

EDIT: hab mich mal beim ICQ Gateway registriert ^^

----------

## Deever

Ich benutze psi und centericq...

----------

## ForestJump

ich auch  (centericq , psi )

----------

## ignatz

na dann oute ich mich auch mal: sim

(hab auf meinem notebook wegen airport extreme nur macosx und dort läuft sim eben auch, im gegensatz zu den meisten anderen IMs)

----------

## Sas

Ich nutze auch SIM und finds eigentlich auch total toll. Könnte nur stabiler laufen, aber sonst hab ich nichts zu meckern.

LICQ gefällt mir auch gut, bietet aber leider keine Jabber-Unterstützung. Und Gaim ist nunmal GTK, Kopete ist so aufgebläht und irgendwie find ichs GUI nicht besonders ausgefeilt.

----------

## hiroki

Hm.. Ich habe gaaaaaaanz lange Licq benutzt. Und fand den auch sehr gut, finde ich immernoch.

nur jetzt nutze ich SIM-icq... Und den finde ich auch seeeehr toll  :Wink: 

Nur er hat den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass er auch MSN, Yahoo kann.. tja..

finde aber beide sehr gut!

PS:

ach ja, am aller-aller-besten fände ich, wenn es noch ein SIM-icq in GTK gäbe  :Wink: Last edited by hiroki on Wed Jul 14, 2004 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deever

 *jeltsch wrote:*   

> (hab auf meinem notebook wegen airport extreme nur macosx und dort läuft sim eben auch, im gegensatz zu den meisten anderen IMs)

 

Also psi gibts sicher auch für OsX.

Gruß && HTH!

/dev

----------

## moe

Ich benutze gaim, bin aber eigentlich auch nicht 100%ig zufrieden.. Was mich am meisten stört, sind die fehlenden Filetransfers bei afaik allen Protokollen, und es kommt nichtmal ne Nachricht a la "Buddy X hat versucht dir Y zu senden".. So kommen des öfteren Nachrichten wie "Warum nimmst du nicht an?" und ich weiss nicht worum es geht..

Imho der beste IM-Client ist sim, allerdings ist das Ding leider inzwischen so instabil, dass es kaum zu benutzen ist.. Habs gerade mal wieder installiert, und der erste Speicherzugriffsfehler kam schon beim Rechtsklick auf einen Buddy.. Bei den letzteren Versionen waren es neben Abstürzen so lustige Sachen wie, dass zu msn-Benutzern im Loop leere Nachrichten geschickt wurden..  :Sad: 

Erwähnenswert finde ich auch EB-lite, quasi der Nachfolger von everybuddy, als ich es vor ein paar Monaten probiert hatte, gabs allerdings noch keine Gnome-Tray Unterstützung..

Schade auch, dass es Miranda nicht für Linux gibt, obwohls OS ist.

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo jmd. der sich die Mühe macht die Features von IM-Clienten zu vergleichen, so wie es mal in einer Tabelle auf der Seite von Jabber war?

Gruss Maurice

P.S. @MatzeOne Wenn "dein" Jabber-Server es unterstützt, kannst du ihn als Gateway zu MSN/ICQ/u.a. nutzen..

----------

## Lenz

Also mir ist SIM noch kein einzigstes mal abgeschmiert. Kann das evtl. daran liegen, dass ich nicht _so_ viele Kontakte im SIM stehen habe? Läuft echt stabil das teil. Was mich daran nervt ist vielmehr, dass GAIM-Benutzer mit HTML-Tags zugespammt werden und ich nicht weiß wie man das ausstellen kann... Weiß da wer Abhilfe?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Eindeutig gaim.

 

bin dabei, eindeutig gaim

----------

## patrickBateman

Seit langem micq.

----------

## equinox0r

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Also mir ist SIM noch kein einzigstes mal abgeschmiert. Kann das evtl. daran liegen, dass ich nicht _so_ viele Kontakte im SIM stehen habe? Läuft echt stabil das teil. Was mich daran nervt ist vielmehr, dass GAIM-Benutzer mit HTML-Tags zugespammt werden und ich nicht weiß wie man das ausstellen kann... Weiß da wer Abhilfe?

 

leider nicht.. wäre da auch an einer lösung interessiert (und zwar nicht gaim-seitig  :Wink:  )

achso, benutze gaim, wird mir aber etwas plöd das ding .. evtl. werd ich auch auf sim umsteigen, das ist mir aber widerrum zu aufgebläht und erinnert an das original-icq-programm in der windose... hmm.. vielleicht probier ich mal trillian via wine  :Wink: 

----------

## schally

hmm... 

es sieht so aus als ob die eher farbenfrohen linux-user eher bei gaim wären und die die eher auf Funktionalität achten eher bei licq...

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

das würde ich nicht sagen. ich würde auch gerne was anderes verwenden, brauch aber ach ein paarmal "MSN" und das kann halt gaim gleich dazu....

ciao

----------

## equinox0r

 *schally wrote:*   

> es sieht so aus als ob die eher farbenfrohen linux-user eher bei gaim wären und die die eher auf Funktionalität achten eher bei licq...

 *DAGEGEN*

ich hatte gaim nur als erstes ausprobiert, licq sagte mir net so zu und sim kannte ich noch nicht.. bei gaim bin ich nur wegen den logs geblieben ..

.o( da kommt mir ne idee für ein softwarepatent *g* )

----------

## schally

hmm... ich hab die anderen IM-Clients - wenn man das so nennen kann- von kopete noch nicht ausprobiert... prinzipiell find ich kopete eigentlich ganz nett aber mir geht es einfach auf den Wecker das ich keine File's hin und her schicken kann...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

so... was ich mit dem post jetzt aussagen wollte weiß ich auch nicht mehr *verwirrt bin* das kommt davon wenn man neben dem arbeiten auch noch nen sinnvollen post hinkriegen will...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Fibbs

Da gebe ich doch gern auch mal meinen Senf dazu...

Vor ganz ganz langer Zeit, als ich noch KDE verwendet habe (vor ca. 3 Monaten  :Wink: ) habe ich kopete und sim abwechselnd benutzt und bin immer hin- und hergerissen gewesen. Jetzt unter Gnome benutze ich gaim, mit dem ich bis auf folgenden Punkt sehr zufrieden bin.

Ich benutze für meine Kontakte nach Südamerika (die kennen dort anscheinend nichts anderes) auch ein msn-Profil. Leider scheint es unmöglich zu sein, sich mit einem Klick in beiden Netzen Away, N/A usw zu melden. Desweiteren sieht man im gaim nicht, in welchem Status man selbst sich gerade befindet. Nachdem ich aber auch eher selten IM`me, ist das nicht so schlimm, nur nervig.

Gruß,

Fibbs

----------

## jordi

licq, auch wenn ich dafür qt mitemergen musste :/

Hat eigentlich alles was ich brauche, hab da nur Probleme mit Umlauten.

----------

## sirro

 *jordi wrote:*   

> Hat eigentlich alles was ich brauche, hab da nur Probleme mit Umlauten.

 

Die kann geholfen werden. Such mal nach "Umlaute licq" da solltest du den passenden Thread finden.

Extrem schade, dass der Patch immer noch nicht im offiziellen portage ist... Immerhin gibt es sehr viele User, die Sonderzeichen nutzen und licq-1.3 lässt ja (verständlicher Weise) noch länger auf sich warten. Aber das führt jetzt zu sehr OT  :Wink: 

----------

## Romses

Mein Favorit ist auch sim

----------

## schally

hmm... schwenkt gerade bisschen auf sim um die lage... ich hab heute einmal licq ausprobiert... die umlaute sind mir so auf den senkel gegangen das ich gleich wieder in kopete eingestiegen bin... 

- greetz schally

----------

## eCaf

Ich benutze SIM (Simple Instant Messanger).

http://sim-icq.sourceforge.net/de/

Mir ist bis jetzt nichts besseres untergekommen.

Besonders für ICQ (unterstützt aber auch andere Protokolle) und KDE (weil es mit QT programmiert ist) Nutzer geeignet, hat bei mir Kopete abgelöst, womit ich vorher auch recht zufrieden war.

----------

## Lenz

Wie gesagt, wenn das mit dem HTML nicht wäre, dann wäre SIM wirklich die Killer-App für IM (zumindest für KDE/QT-User). An offizieller Stelle (SIM-Forum) wurde auf die Frage vom Dev-Team nicht geantwortet. Vielleicht haben sie die Funktion um das Abzustellen bislang vergessen und nun ist es ihnen unangenehm  :Wink: . Hoffentlich kommt eine solche Möglichkeit in einer zukünftigen Version, ich brauche das Formatierungszeugs eh nicht (ist ja fast so schlimm wie HTML-Mails).

----------

## schmutzfinger

@jordi für das problem mit dem neuen qt und den umlauten gibt es ein patch, hier ein ebuild welches das patch anwendet.

http://www.inf.tu-dresden.de/~s2247401/ebuilds/net-im/licq/

einfach ins overlay rein. für andere probleme mit umlauten oder euro symbolen ist die tatsache verantwortlich das dein gegenüber ein anderes charset nutzt. im nachrichtenfenster ist ein rolldown menu wo man das charset wählen kann. wenn der andere windows hat dann wähle dort cp1252, ISO-8859-15 dürfte aber auch gehen. licq merkt sich übrigens für jeden kontakt das charset sodas man nicht gleich seinen ganzen IM auf windows cp umstellen muss nur weil ein paar leute immernoch windows benutzen  :Smile: .

----------

## slick

Ich bevorzuge z.Z. Kopete. Vorher hatte ich licq, aber an Kopete gefällt mir besser:

- man kann es so schön in den System-Bereich legen

- die Benachrichtigungen (ala User Online etc.) sind gut in den KDE "integriert", das war bei licq immer bissl blöd

- verschlüsselte Messages sind einfach realisierbar (können das andere auch, weiß nicht!)

- seit ich an dem diesem XML-Basierten Layouts rumgeschraubt habe sieht das im Messanger-Fenster es auch vernünftig aus

- ich nehm Kopete auch für den einfachen unkomplizierten Einstieg in IRC

und ich kenne tatsächlich Leute die was anderes außer ICQ benutzen  :Wink: 

----------

## equinox0r

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wie gesagt, wenn das mit dem HTML nicht wäre, dann wäre SIM wirklich die Killer-App für IM (zumindest für KDE/QT-User). An offizieller Stelle (SIM-Forum) wurde auf die Frage vom Dev-Team nicht geantwortet. Vielleicht haben sie die Funktion um das Abzustellen bislang vergessen und nun ist es ihnen unangenehm . Hoffentlich kommt eine solche Möglichkeit in einer zukünftigen Version, ich brauche das Formatierungszeugs eh nicht (ist ja fast so schlimm wie HTML-Mails).

 

da hab ich jetzt was herausgefunden.

auf meinem einen pc hab ich gaim in der version 0.67, auf dem anderen 0.77.. aktuell ist 0.79-r1.

in version 0.67 wird kein html übertragen, in 0.77 allerdings schon. könnte das vielleicht noch jemand testen?Last edited by equinox0r on Fri Jul 23, 2004 5:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boris64

 *slick wrote:*   

> - man kann es so schön in den System-Bereich legen
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

kann doch licq auch  :Wink: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - verschlüsselte Messages sind einfach realisierbar (können das andere auch, weiß nicht!)
> 
> 

 

ja, licq  :Wink:  (aber imho funktioniert die verschlüssellung nur mit anderen licq-clients)

aber benutzt doch, was ihr wollt. gott sei dank kann man ja wählen  :Smile: 

----------

## equinox0r

*hrhr*

crossover office + trillian  :Smile: 

----------

## quda

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> @jordi für das problem mit dem neuen qt und den umlauten gibt es ein patch, hier ein ebuild welches das patch anwendet.
> 
> http://www.inf.tu-dresden.de/~s2247401/ebuilds/net-im/licq/
> 
> einfach ins overlay rein. 

 

1) Der link geht nicht mehr (leider)

2) Was heißt "einfach ins overlay rein"?Last edited by quda on Sun Aug 29, 2004 9:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tim Schumacher

Tach auch,

hmm, mein ICQ-Client ist bisjetzt noch nicht aufgetaucht, nämlich Bitlbee. Bitlbee gefällt mir deshalb so gut weil ich nur noch ein Programm für Echtzeitkommunikation offen hab (KVIrc) und ich dafür nix betreiben brauch, da es genügend offene Bitlbee-Server gibt  :Smile: 

Für die Leute die nicht wissen was  Bitlbee ist, hier eine kleine  Erklärung:

Bitlbee ist primär ein IRC-Server, der jedoch nicht wie ein normaler fungiert, sondern als Gateway für diverse IM-Protokolle(ICQ,AIM,MSN und YAHOO) dient. Die Kontakte werden als User im Channel dargstellt, hat ein Benutzer voice so ist er da, hat er kein voice ist er weg.

Das war, soweit ich mich entsinne, das wichtigste, für mehr Informationen die Webseite von Bitlbee konsultieren.

Grüße Tim

----------

## Disorgoth

soweit mein wissen reicht kann darf ich behaupten dasses keinen linux icq client gibt der alle meine bedürfnisse befriedigen würde...

die mir bekannten und dere probleme:

- sim: 0.8er serie zu wenig features, 0.9er zu buggy (hab  früher nur sim benutzt, mittlerweile stürtzs immer ab... dürfte so ein MS feature sein, mal gehts mal nicht).

- licq: subjektiv gesehen mieses design, wenig features und teilweise probleme mit acknowledgten aber nicht angekommenen/öfters angekommenden messages

- kopete: kein proxy support (jedenfalls vor einiger zeit noch)

- gaim: bin gegner von gruppenmanagements, außerdem misfallen mir de einrückungen  :Smile: 

- micq: äußerst spitzenmäßiges icq - aber ascii based icq is auf dauer a zach *g*

- centericq: permanente proxy-errors

- kxicq: muahaha .. +no comment+

muss ehrlich zugeben dass zB miranda @win32 äußerst spitzenmäßig läuft, auch wenns mir misfällt eine solche aussage machen zu müssen.

*frustrated*

----------

## chrib

 *Disorgoth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> muss ehrlich zugeben dass zB miranda @win32 äußerst spitzenmäßig läuft, auch wenns mir misfällt eine solche aussage machen zu müssen.
> 
> 

 

Es wird Dich sicherlich niemand daran hindern, das weiter einzusetzen.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Ich bin zufrieden mit Gaim. Dabei bleibe ich vorerst auch. SIM war bei mir immer ziemlich buggy, daher kommt das auf Dauer nicht in Frage auch wenns n paar nette Features hat.

----------

## eeknay

ich steh voll auf sim   :Exclamation: 

----------

## azureus

Also benutze gerade gaim hatte auch mal kopete versucht gefiel mir aber garnicht...

was  mich aber an gaim stört ist das ich keine daten an andere schicken kann...

selbst wenn man bilder einfügen will bekomme ich die meldung das man direkt verbunden sein muß...

----------

## RUDIII

ich nutze auch LICQ

folgendes ist nun auch im Portage:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  x11-plugins/licq-osd [ Masked ]
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.2.7.5
> ...

 

das macht die Licq version auf 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  net-im/licq
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.2.7
> ...

 

Seit der Version 1.3 bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden... bei SIM war meine ganze Kontaktliste aufeinamal weg, das hat mich abgeschreckt, bei Licq mach ich mir immer ein local Backup  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Imperator2004

ich nutze LICQ und bin voll zufireden damit (nutze des schn seit suse 7.0  :Rolling Eyes:  raus is )

----------

## bll0

Mein bisheriger Favorit ist ebenso GAIM, weil es der einzige Client unter Linux ist, der das Gadu-Gadu Protokoll (polnisch) unterstützt, auch wenn das noch öfter abschmiert...  :Sad: 

Ein Manko von Gaim ist aber, das es kein File-Transfer unterstützt, aber dafür gibts halt FTP und ssh.  :Smile: 

Kopete ist mir einfach zu "oversized", es hat zu viele seltsame Features, die ich eigentlich nicht brauche und somit für mich keine Features sind.

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

>  Desweiteren sieht man im gaim nicht, in welchem Status man selbst sich gerade befindet. Nachdem ich aber auch eher selten IM`me, ist das nicht so schlimm, nur nervig.

 

Das fand ich auch ziemlich sch*, aber es gibt da nen kleinen Trick, der zumindest mit ICQ funktioniert: Füge dich einfach selbst zu deiner Kontaktliste hinzu, dann kannst du deinen Status immer sehen. Wie das mit MSN ist, weiß ich nicht, mit Gadu-Gadu klappt das leider nicht.  :Wink: 

So denn, 

Christian

P.S. Hab ich das richtig verstanden dass Miranda mit wine / cedega / crossover funktioniert? Das ist nämlich wirklich ein toller Messenger!!!!!!

----------

## Squiddle

Hier ist Psi im Einsatz.

http://psi.affinix.com/

ICQ über Gateways in jabber is halt schöner um mehr Leute ohne Aufwand von jabbr zu überzeugen.

Freie Protokolle für freie Menschen  :Smile: 

----------

## idmo

mein eigentlicher icq-client ist der icq-connector am jabber-server.

Als jabber-client im Moment:

linux: kopete 

win32 & OS X: psi

----------

## hoschi

gibt eigentlich eine möglichkeit

a) gaim etwas schlanker aussehen zu lassen, unabhängig vom gnome-theme, so schlank wie "miranda" (wenn die jungs ihr client endlich mal portieren würden...)

b) den eigenen status anzuzeigen, sich selber in die contact liste zu packen funktioniert schon mal nicht richtig  :Sad: 

----------

## Inte

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> b) den eigenen status anzuzeigen, sich selber in die contact liste zu packen funktioniert schon mal nicht richtig 

 Klar geht das. Bei mir läuft oscar/ICQ, jabber und IRC.

Was mich stört ist, daß es keine visible list gibt. Für Leute die mich sehen dürfen wenn ich invisible bin.

----------

## hoschi

oberflächlich schon, aber da gehen sachen wie n/a, away usw. nicht richtig

da kennt er dann bei mir nur online/offine  :Sad: 

----------

## muckelzwerg

Hm, bin ich der einzige, der Alicq benutzt ?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Würde mich mal interessieren

----------

## psyqil

psi

----------

## chrib

Früher licq, mittlerweile hab ich allerdings auf gaim umgesattelt

Hatten wir diese Umfrage nicht schon mal? Ahja, hier.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

andere: mittels jabber transport. mein client fuer jabber ist Gajim

----------

## b3cks

Gaim - stabil, gut und vor allem die Tab-Funktion rockt

----------

## SkaaliaN

SIM wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt..oder?

----------

## chrib

 *Scup wrote:*   

> SIM wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt..oder?

 

Die sind doch umgezogen nach berlios.de und heissen jetzt sim-im.

http://developer.berlios.de/projects/sim-im/

----------

## amne

centericq + screen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   SIM wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt..oder? 
> 
> Die sind doch umgezogen nach berlios.de und heissen jetzt sim-im.
> 
> http://developer.berlios.de/projects/sim-im/

 

cool.danke...werde mal gucken ob ich es schon im amd64 portage habe.  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

Setze Kopete ein, bin aber unglücklich damit und kann es niemanden ernsthaft empfehlen zur Zeit.

Seit Zwei Versionen wird Kopete immer unstabiler und es treten nach meinen subjektiven empfinden immer mehr Bugs auf.

Ich warte jetzt aber noch ein bisschen, ich glaube sie haben sich nur zuviel vorgenommen und bald wird es wieder besser. Ansonsten gefällt mir Kopete sehr gut. Sieht toll aus, super in KDE eingebunden, viele Features. Wenn es mal Rund läuft wird es ein tolles Programm.

grüße

nico

----------

## 2u14

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Setze Kopete ein, bin aber unglücklich damit und kann es niemanden ernsthaft empfehlen zur Zeit.
> 
> Seit Zwei Versionen wird Kopete immer unstabiler und es treten nach meinen subjektiven empfinden immer mehr Bugs auf

 

Also ich nutze auch Kopete und hab nur nach dem Starten einen Fehler - das liegt aber daran, dass das WLAN noch nicht an ist. Sonst ists stabil.

Alles Super - und keine Probs.

2u14

----------

## Lenz

Seit KDE 3.5 (rc1) verwende ich wieder gerne Kopete. Unter 3.4 hatte ich ziemliche Probleme...

----------

## Sourcecode

Gaim4Live

Habe früher Kopete genutzt war mir aber nicht ausgereift genug.

Unf seitdem nutze ich Gaim, mitunter weil es die meißten IM Protokolle Unterstützt und auch Multi Einloggen mit Verschiedenen Nummern, das war für mich sehr Wichtig da ich zu meinen Bestzeiten über 7 Numemrn hatte die ich alle brauchte  :Wink: 

Ausserdem geht nix über die Endgeile Tab Funktion  :Wink: 

Wenn ich da an die Zeiten denke, wo man für jeden ICq Partner nen Fenster aufhatte... *graus*

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> Gaim4Live
> 
> Habe früher Kopete genutzt war mir aber nicht ausgereift genug.
> 
> Unf seitdem nutze ich Gaim, mitunter weil es die meißten IM Protokolle Unterstützt und auch Multi Einloggen mit Verschiedenen Nummern, das war für mich sehr Wichtig da ich zu meinen Bestzeiten über 7 Numemrn hatte die ich alle brauchte 
> ...

 

wieso denn soviele nummern??  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

gibt es für gaim skins? konnte bisher noch keine finden.. =/

----------

## TheCurse

Naja, es sieht halt aus wie jede gnome-anwendung, was willst du da für skins machen?

Bye,

TheCurse

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Naja, es sieht halt aus wie jede gnome-anwendung, was willst du da für skins machen?
> 
> Bye,
> 
> TheCurse

 

für licq und sim gehts ja auch..daher frag ich...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nic0000

 *2u14 wrote:*   

> Also ich nutze auch Kopete und hab nur nach dem Starten einen Fehler - das liegt aber daran, dass das WLAN noch nicht an ist. Sonst ists stabil.
> 
> Alles Super - und keine Probs.
> 
> 

 

*neid*

Also ich setze 3.4.1 ein mit kopete 0.10.2.

Probleme die ich habe:

1)

Anzeigestatus für ICQ zeigt nichts an. Alle Benutzer sind immer Offline, für ander Kopete bin ich auch Offline für Trillian und die orginal ICQ Sachen bin ich Online bzw. mit dem tatsächlichen Status. Das ging früher problemlos jetzt habe ich es auf drei Rechnern im einsatz ohne das es geht. Ganz gravierend, denn so fast unbrauchbar.

2)

Es stürzt ohne vorwarnung gerne mal ab.

3)

kopete verliert passwörter. Es legt sie in Kwallet ab und manchmal sind sie weg. (3xpassiert). Scheint wohl ein kommunikationsproblem zu bestehen oder kwallet ist schuld, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann da es sonst zuverlässig ist.

Zwischen durch gab es auch andere Probleme, aber die sind wieder Weg

Grüße

nico

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *2u14 wrote:*   Also ich nutze auch Kopete und hab nur nach dem Starten einen Fehler - das liegt aber daran, dass das WLAN noch nicht an ist. Sonst ists stabil.
> 
> Alles Super - und keine Probs.
> 
>  
> ...

 

die probleme hatte ich auch schon.nachher waren die aber von alleine wieder weg..bei mir trennt gaim immer die verbindung..kp wieso =/

----------

## Earthwings

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Hatten wir diese Umfrage nicht schon mal? Ahja, hier.

 

Hab beide Threads zusammengeworfen. kopete also ICQ-Client übrigens.

----------

## SkaaliaN

So ist am besten. Danke. Jetzt hat man eine aktualisiert umfrage (weil es ja inzwischen neue versionen gibt) und hat gleichzeitig eine Statistik. Optimal..!

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich nutze auch Gaim. da dies fast alle meine Anforderungen erfüllt (Was andere Messenger wie z.B. kopete nicht haben).

Einige Punkte stören mich jedoch an Gaim und ich hoffe, dass sie mit der Gaim Version 2 behoben/geändert werden:

1. Es gibt keine visible/invisible-List und man kann auch nicht "global" auf invisible stellen

2. Der File-Transfer scheint bei so ziemlich allen Multi-Messengern mit allen ICQ-Versionen zu funktionieren. Nur bei Gaim muss das gegenüber ICQ 5 oder Gaim benutzen, damit der File-Transfer funktioniert. Und wenn ein ICQ 5 Kontakt einen Router hat, isses eh Essig...

3. Gaim drängelt sich immer in den Vordergrund. Mit den richtigen einstellungen werden zwar, wenn man away ist, alle Messages versteckt (Icon blinkt), aber alle Meldungen drängeln sich immernoch in den Vordergrund. Und das ist SEHR nervig. Wenn man zum Beispiel mal am spielen ist, wird man erstmal rausgeworfen.

4. Für Away-Messages musste ich erstmal das "Auto Reply Plugin" installieren, da Gaims ICQ-Plugin Away-Messages nicht so richtig unterstützt... Das Plugin sendet dann wenigstens meinen Away-Text an denjenigen, der mich anschreibt. Außerdem kann man selber nur die Away-Messages seiner Kontakte sehen, wenn sie Gaim oder Original-ICQ-Clients benutzen...

5. ... Nun ja.. Der Jabber Support müsste halt mal ERHEBLICH verbessert werden  :Wink: 

2+4 treten übrigens anscheinend nur bei ICQ auf... Yahoo! und AIM sind davon anscheinend nicht betroffen...

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich hab bei allen icq clients transferprobleme..dabei sind die Ports alle durchgeroutet....bei msn geht alles...ich fand sim bisher immer am besten...nur leider gingen oft kontakt verloren (wie auch bei licq)

----------

## boris64

Nach jahrenlangem Benutzen von Licq bin auch ich

mittlerweile zu Kopete gewechselt.

Die Bilder auf meiner Kontaktliste, die man so lustig

mittels Kontakt austauschen kann, sind einfach zu überzeugend bunt gewesen ;=)

----------

## name

centericq- trotz den bugs in meinem tty(unschoene verschiebungen)

hinundwieder kopete, weil man in centericq net mit mehreren in einem "room" sein kann  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

hallo

nutze jetzt schon 1 jahr linux und kann mich nur schwer von dem windows icq client miranda den ich im vmware laufen habe trennen weil ich keinen gescheiten linux icq client finde der mir zusagt

welche icq clients habt ihr in benutztung, und wie habt ihr sie grafisch gestaltet und wie sehen sie bei euch aus? -> bitte paar screenshots von machen

----------

## Fugee47

ich hab ne ganze zeit licq genutzt, hat aber ständig Probleme gehabt was Umlaute angeht.

Jetzt nutze ich gaim, guckst du auf http://gaim.sourceforge.net/ nach screenshots   :Wink: 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

so wie ich das sehe hat gaim keine ernste konkurrenz.

mich stört nur, dass ich nicht das volle user-profil sehen/ändern kann

----------

## SvenFischer

Was spricht gegen kopete? Wer das KDE-Adressbuch pflegt und mit kmail arbeitet wird die nahtlose integration lieben.

----------

## Inte

Gajim und ICQ via Transport. Die grünen Blumen werden bei mir immer weniger.  :Very Happy: 

Übrigens: Welchen ICQ-Client benutzt ihr?

----------

## pieter_parker

icq via transport? was ist ein icq via transport

licq gefaellt mir nicht wirklich aber mit dem fuehl ich mich noch am besten unterwegs zusein

ein paar probleme und fragen sind da aber noch

kriege es nicht nicht auf die reihe das kontakte die ich nicht auf dem icq server gespeichert habe mich sehen

egal ob ich bei mir online, away, na oder was es noch alles gibt einstelle, ich werde nicht gesehen

(unabhaengig davon welchen client meine leute benutzen)

wenn ich bei den optionen bei licq zu allgemeines -> sicherheit / passwort gehe gibt es dort die option "ip verstecken"

clicke ich sie an und sage aktualisieren scheint die option aber nicht uebernommen zu werden

wenn ich wieder zu dem punkt gehe ist kein haeckchen mehr gesetzt? warum?

wo und wie ist es moeglich nachrichten per doppel enter zuverschicken?

----------

## Inte

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> icq via transport? was ist ein icq via transport

 

 :Arrow:  Jabber-Transport / von ICQ/Y!/MSN/bla... zu Jabber migrieren

Was Licq angeht, kenn ich mich leider nicht aus. Ich hab das vor 4 Jahren das letzte Mal benutzt.

----------

## l3u

kopete++

----------

## Lenz

Wenn Du KDE verwendest wäre Kopete sicher nicht die schlechteste Wahl! Als Belohnung wird deine ICQ-Blume blau!  :Wink: 

----------

## Ampheus

Deine ICQ-Blume wird aber nur blau, wenn du 200 Leuten sagst, dass Kopete toll ist.

Nein im Ernst, ich nutze psi. Das ist ein Jabber client mit dem ich wie Inte schon sagte per Transport in ICQ gehe. Sein Link ist wirklich sehr informativ und nützlich. Sollte jeder eigentlich mal ausprobieren.

P.S.: Die Sterne werden mehr, aber die Blumen auch leider nicht weniger  :Smile: 

@Inte: Wie machst du Jabber für andere schmackhaft?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pieter_parker

jabber .. bei dem namen muss ich immer an so eine figur aus star wars denken

jar jar binks .. wenn man bei der aussprache nicht genau hinhoehrt klingt es fast wie jabber dings ;-)

----------

## misterjack

gaim rockt (http://gaim.sourceforge.net/) natürlich die 2.0.0beta* im zusammenspiel mit gaim-encryption (muss gegenüber zwar auch haben, aber die, mit denen ich wichtige dinge austauschen haben das)

----------

## b3cks

Und noch ein IM-Thread...

Gaim++;

----------

## Sourcecode

Gaim++

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

ich benutzte(hab' keine ICQ-Kontakte mehr) Psi mit Transport, mittlerweile funktioniert das auch für IRC.

MvG

JensLast edited by jkoerner on Fri Mar 23, 2007 7:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

LICQ, selbst meine Freundin, die Linux Programme (und die Umstellung darauf) nicht mag, war begeistert, wie hübsch man doch das Design machen kann.

OT: Das sind die wirklich entscheidenden Dinge am PC für eine Frau...  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## xraver

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *pieter_parker wrote:*   icq via transport? was ist ein icq via transport 
> 
>  von ICQ/Y!/MSN/bla... zu Jabber migrieren
> 
> 

 

Genau!

Ich benutze net-im/psi. Dank gmx hab ich auch halbwegs stabile Transports zu icq/msn.

Man muss nur Bereit sein auf ein par Features zu verzichten. (Filetransfer und sonstige spielereien funktionieren nicht)

Hir noch einige lesenswerte Sachen zum Thema;

Freies und sicheres Instant Messaging mit Jabber und OpenPGP

Sagt 'NEIN!' zu ICQ (sollte man echt mal gelesen haben)

Gehört der Thread nicht ins Diskusionsforum?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Sagt 'NEIN!' zu ICQ (sollte man echt mal gelesen haben)

 

Kurz überflogen. Aber wenn ich Jabber nutze, und mit Leuten rede, die das Standard-ICQ haben, dann läuft es doch trotzdem in irgendeiner Weise über deren Server?

Also kann ich mir den ganzen "Aufwand" sparen, wenn ich meine Kontakte nicht auch dazu bewegen kann, von ICQ loszukommen.

Was schwer wird...M$ Nutzer

Tobi

----------

## xraver

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sagt 'NEIN!' zu ICQ (sollte man echt mal gelesen haben) 
> 
> Kurz überflogen. Aber wenn ich Jabber nutze, und mit Leuten rede, die das Standard-ICQ haben, dann läuft es doch trotzdem in irgendeiner Weise über deren Server?
> 
> 

 

Ja, leider läufts es weiterhin über dem Server - aber die URL sollte man jeden ICQ Benutzer ans Herz legen.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was schwer wird...M$ Nutzer
> 
> 

 

90% meiner Kontakte benutzen leider msn und die Leute benutzen wiederum nur 1 Funktion des Messanger´s - Text nachrichten. Aber man redet gegen Wände.

----------

## Finswimmer

Xraver: Bei mir nutzen alle ICQ und MSN. Warum doppelt?

"Bei MSN gibts doch die tollen Bilder" *würg*

Naja...Wände bröckeln irgendwann...Aber die, da kannst du dich dumm und dämlich reden...

Tobi

----------

## xraver

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Xraver: Bei mir nutzen alle ICQ und MSN. Warum doppelt?
> 
> 

 

Spricht ja auch meiner Meinung nix dagegen. Lustig finde ich es nur das 2 Clienten verwendet werden.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Bei MSN gibts doch die tollen Bilder" *würg*
> 
> 

 

Ja, nervende angelegenheit. Ich bekomm immer die Meldung:

"blah blah hat ihnen meine Animiertes blahblah gesendet. Bitte lade dir den Scheiss da und da runter" (Natürlich nicht der orginale Wortlaut, aber so ähnlich)

Sehr lustig finde ich auch die Geschichte das man beim msn-messanger sich Icons, Bilder kaufen kann. 1,99 und höher.

----------

## Knieper

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> welche icq clients habt ihr in benutztung

 

Centericq.

 *Quote:*   

> und wie habt ihr sie grafisch gestaltet

 

What?

----------

## Ampheus

Ich liebe auch den typischen Miranda-Nutzer aus dem Win-Lager: "Hey, warum guckst du dir die ganze Zeit meine away an?" *kotz*

Die page über ICQ hatte ich gesucht, hab aber den Link nicht mehr gefunden. Leider redet man da wirklich gegen Wände. Konnte bisher fast niemanden überzeugen.

----------

## kayssun

Für Gaim spricht OTR, dass muss ich neidisch zugeben.

Aber Kopete ist toll in KDE integriert, das Design passt, man kann die Tastenkürzel bequem ändern, die Möglichkeit Fotos aus dem Adressbuch in die Kontaktliste zu übernehmen macht es hübsch und intuitiver als komische Nicknames. Wenn OTR für Kopete hoffentlich bald kommt, werd ich GAIM vielleicht bei v3.0 nochmal testen  :Smile: 

----------

## boris64

Dank Integration von Metakontakten/Adressbuch(!) inklusive Fotos etc.

ist Kopete für den KDE-User unersetzlich und ohne jede echte Konkurenz.

-> kopete++;

----------

## Finswimmer

 *kayssun wrote:*   

> Für Gaim spricht OTR, dass muss ich neidisch zugeben.
> 
> Aber Kopete ist toll in KDE integriert, das Design passt, man kann die Tastenkürzel bequem ändern, die Möglichkeit Fotos aus dem Adressbuch in die Kontaktliste zu übernehmen macht es hübsch und intuitiver als komische Nicknames. Wenn OTR für Kopete hoffentlich bald kommt, werd ich GAIM vielleicht bei v3.0 nochmal testen 

 

http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kopete+OTR+Plugin?content=55002

OTR müssen aber beide verwenden? Und wenn ich, wieder mal mit M$ Nutzern chatte, hilft mir das gar nix?

Tobi

----------

## Kodiak

Benutze selbst aktuell auch kopete. SIM-IM fand ich aber auch nicht schlecht (http://sim-im.org/).

----------

## moe

sim-im++

----------

## Earthwings

Noch einen Thread hier angehängt.

----------

## ChrisJumper

psi!!!

Ich bin damit sehr sehr seeehr zufrieden. Auch wenn ich leider immer noch niemanden in der Kontaktliste habe der Jabber benutzt :(

Für mich jedenfalls der beste ICQ/IM-Client. Zwar funktioniert das Fileshareing mit ICQ noch nicht. Aber dafür gibt es ja andere Mittel und Wege.

Mit allen anderen Clienten hatte ich bis jetzt immer Stabilität-Probleme. Besonders Kopete ist mir immer gerne Abgestürzt.

Dann hab ich licq verwendet. Doch das wurde mir irgendwann zu hässlich und Benutzer unfreundlich.

Wie gerne würde ich ohne ICQ erreichbar sein... aber seine Verbreitung ist eine richtige Seuche... ;)

----------

## Totenmond

Sim. Sieht schön aus, schlicht, keine probleme.   :Smile: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Der Thread ist von 2004. Wie wäre es, eine neue Umfrage zu erstellen?

----------

## b3cks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Sagt 'NEIN!' zu ICQ (sollte man echt mal gelesen haben)

 

Sorry, aber der Text ist einfach nur Banane.

Totalparanoide mögen darin den Grund sehen ICQ zu verfluchen und das ICQ-Netzwerk als das Böse anzusehen, aber ich halte das für etwas übertrieben. Der Text hängt sich an einem Abschnitt der AGBs von ICQ Inc. auf, wobei der Autor auch noch darauf hinweist, dass er nicht garantiert den Text richtig übersetzt und somit interpretiert zu haben. Obwohl die Übersetzung meiner Meinung nach gut klingt. Aufgrund dieses Abschnitts behauptet er einfach, dass ICQ Inc. alles mitloggt, was über das Netzwerk geschickt wird. Reine Fiktion! Woher will er das wissen? Okay, wir können das Gegenteil nicht beweisen, aber bei hunderten von anderen Services dieser Art ist es genauso, die haben eine ähnliche Passagen in ihren AGBs. Und selbst wenn es so wäre, hat sich mal einer Gedanken gemacht, was für eine Datenflut dort zu bewältigen wäre und wofür? Das einzige was ersichtlich wäre sind Contentprofiles, die man verkaufen kann. War es nicht bei AIM oder MSN wo Content bezogene Werbung eingeblendet wird? Wow, ein Grund das ganze Netzwerk zu verfluchen. Solange man sich dem Netzwerk halbwegs anonym verhält, sehe ich kein Grund zur Überparanoia. Von mir aus können die meine "Hey, heute Abend Kino?"-Nachrichten gerne analysieren. Wer sagt denn, dass mein Mobile-Provider das nicht tut? Nur mit dem unterschied, dass ich dort mit gültiger Anschrift registriert bin und auch gesetzlich mit richtigen Daten registriert sein muss. Das ist bei solchen Diensten aber nicht so und wer meint dort mehr Daten eingeben zu müssen, als nötig, bitte. Das machen tausende Blogger, Homepagebesitzer und Social-Networks-User aber auch. Somit ist es kein Problem von ICQ selbst sondern eines der User! ICQ schlägt daraus eben nur Kapital, wenn sie es denn tun, und das ist legitim. Ist vielleicht nicht höflich und entspricht auch nicht dem Datenschutzempfinden einiger, aber legitim und es macht so gut wie jeder. Was es natürlich nicht besser macht. Vielleicht hat es aber auch rechtliche Gründe, warum diese Passage in den ABGs von ICQ Inc. steht.

----------

## misterjack

Dem muss ich mich anschließen. Weiterhin tauschen die Clients im Normalfall die Daten direkt aus. Man kann diese aber auch so konfigurieren, dass das über die ICQ-Server läuft, muss man aber nicht. Gibts zum Beispiel bei Gaim als Option:

"Benutze immer den AIM/ICQ-Proxyserver (langsamer, aber zeigt ihre IP-Adresse nicht"

Solche Anti-ICQ Texte dienen imo nur um Jabber auch unter nicht-gpl-Freaks populär zu machen. Und wichtige Daten gehören eh verschlüsselt übertragen, da ist es egal welchen Weg (email, icq, jabber, ...) man benutzt.

----------

## treor

centeriq weil screen

----------

## xraver

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Sagt 'NEIN!' zu ICQ (sollte man echt mal gelesen haben) 
> 
> Sorry, aber der Text ist einfach nur Banane.
> 
> .... behauptet er einfach, dass ICQ Inc. alles mitloggt, was über das Netzwerk geschickt wird. Reine Fiktion! Woher will er das wissen?
> ...

 

Ok, der Beweis ist noch nicht erbracht. Aber ich kann mir trotzdem ganz gut Vorstellen das ICQ/AOL ne Menge mitloggt. Das AOL gerne mal loggt und die Daten auch noch (ausversehen) ins Netz stellt, ist bekannt.

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Okay, wir können das Gegenteil nicht beweisen, aber bei hunderten von anderen Services dieser Art ist es genauso, die haben eine ähnliche Passagen in ihren AGBs. Und selbst wenn es so wäre, hat sich mal einer Gedanken gemacht, was für eine Datenflut dort zu bewältigen wäre und wofür?
> 
> 

  Ach, so viel wirds schon nicht sein. Da kommt bei der TK-Überwachung mehr zusammen  :Wink: .

Seid 1996 gibt es das Protokoll und die Firma. In dieser Zeit haben sie doch genug Kohle verdient und ihr Protokoll hat sich soweit verbreitet, so das DIE das Protokoll endlich mal öffnen können. Sie wollen/haben ICQ zum Quasi Standard gemacht an dem selbst MSN kaum ruckeln kann. Es ist doch zum kotzen das es immer noch nur 1 offiziellen Client gibt und Projekte das ICQ-Protokoll nur halb einbauen können.

Ich persöhnlich hätte nix gegen ICQ wenn ich mit dem Protokoll und den versendeten Daten machen kann was ich will.

Sollen Sie erstmal für jedes Plattform nen vernünftigen Client bauen oder gleich das Protokoll frei geben. Denn fast jedes Programm was mir unter gekommen ist und auf ICQ setzt - hat entweder Fehler oder Features fehlen.

Mit ihrer verschlossenheit bauen sie immer neue Features rein die dann von anderen Plattformen nicht genutzt werden können. Andere Clients coden wie blöd hinterher und erreichen doch nix weill ICQ mal etweder das protokoll geändert hat. z.B das Xtraz Feature. Voice/Video -Chat Funktionen - welcher Client unterstützt das (ausser der ICQ hauseigene?)

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICQ#Nutzung_alternativer_Clients wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In den Nutzungsbestimmungen von ICQ Inc. wird die Erstellung und Nutzung alternativer Clients zur Interaktion mit den bereitgestellten Diensten explizit verboten.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ein Blick kann man auch auf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICQ#Datenschutz_in_den_Nutzungsbedingungen werfen.

So Banane ist nun doch alles nicht.

----------

## b3cks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, der Beweis ist noch nicht erbracht. Aber ich kann mir trotzdem ganz gut Vorstellen das ICQ/AOL ne Menge mitloggt. Das AOL gerne mal loggt und die Daten auch noch (ausversehen) ins Netz stellt, ist bekannt.

 Ändert nichts an der Tatsache. Es ist weiterhin Spekulation.

AOL bietet dutzende von Services mit unterschiedlichen AGBs. Von einem auf den anderen zu schließen ist einfach Quatsch. Zudem ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, dass wenn man sich halbwegs anonym in derartigen Netzen verhält, es einem relativ egal sein kann. Gerade weil bekannt ist, dass persönliche Daten immer wieder (aus versehen) an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen, sollte man dies tun. Unsere Pozilei schafft das schließlich auch. Also AOL in Verbindung mit ICQ als das Böse dazustellen ist vollkommen übertrieben.

 *Quote:*   

> Ach, so viel wirds schon nicht sein. Da kommt bei der TK-Überwachung mehr zusammen .

 Bei Vielschreibern dürfte da schon einiges zusammen kommen. Sicherlich ist die Datensammlung aber nicht unmöglich.

 *Quote:*   

> Seid 1996 gibt es das Protokoll und die Firma. In dieser Zeit haben sie doch genug Kohle verdient und ihr Protokoll hat sich soweit verbreitet, so das DIE das Protokoll endlich mal öffnen können. Sie wollen/haben ICQ zum Quasi Standard gemacht an dem selbst MSN kaum ruckeln kann. Es ist doch zum kotzen das es immer noch nur 1 offiziellen Client gibt und Projekte das ICQ-Protokoll nur halb einbauen können.
> 
> Ich persöhnlich hätte nix gegen ICQ wenn ich mit dem Protokoll und den versendeten Daten machen kann was ich will.
> 
> Sollen Sie erstmal für jedes Plattform nen vernünftigen Client bauen oder gleich das Protokoll frei geben. Denn fast jedes Programm was mir unter gekommen ist und auf ICQ setzt - hat entweder Fehler oder Features fehlen.

 (Anmerkung: Seit mit t  :Wink: ) Warum muss eigentlich alles und jeder sein Protokoll/Programm/etc. öffnen, nur um seriös zu wirken und nicht als böse und gemein dargestellt zu werden? Sicherlich wäre es schön, aber man muss vielleicht auch mal verstehen, dass gerade in dem Markt es nennenswerte Konkurrenz gibt und man sich deswegen wohl ungern in die Karten schauen lassen möchte. Und was die Alternativclients angeht: Mir sind diese x mal lieber als der native von ICQ selbst und sie können das, was ich brauche: Nachrichten/Dateien senden/empfangen. Was braucht man bitte mehr? Und damit hatte ich sowohl bei Gaim als auch bei Miranda bisher keine Probleme. Außer bei Miranda einmal eine DLL austauschen, weil etwas geändert wurde. Dies müsste bei offenen Clients und offenem Protokoll allerdings auch getan werden, wenn sich die Spezifikationen des Protokolls ändern. Müssen die großen Autohersteller auch ihre Konstruktions-/Schaltpläne und dergleichen veröffentlichen, bevor du bei denen ein Auto kaufst?

 *Quote:*   

> Mit ihrer verschlossenheit bauen sie immer neue Features rein die dann von anderen Plattformen nicht genutzt werden können. Andere Clients coden wie blöd hinterher und erreichen doch nix weill ICQ mal etweder das protokoll geändert hat. z.B das Xtraz Feature. Voice/Video -Chat Funktionen - welcher Client unterstützt das (ausser der ICQ hauseigene?)

 Aus meiner sicht alles nur Bloat, den keiner braucht. Es ist Messenger, verdammt! Keine Voice/Video-Chatsoftware, kein VoIP-Client und auch keine virtuelle Spielwiese! Zumindest eigentlich nicht. Und außerdem ist es ja wohl logisch, dass ICQ versucht mit solchen Mitteln die User an ihren Client zu binden, schließlich finanzieren die sich auch darüber (bzw. die Werbung, die es bei dem nativen Client gibt). Und ich finde das auch okay. Wer diesen ganzen extra Kinderkram braucht, soll dafür auch "bezahlen", in Form von Werbung und einer Klicki-Bunti-GUI. Für AOL/ICQ muss sich das ganze ja auch rechnen oder glaubst du die Instandhaltung kostet nichts?

 *Quote:*   

>  *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICQ#Nutzung_alternativer_Clients wrote:*   
> 
> ...
> 
>  

 Nun nenne mir mal einen proprietären Client, bei dem das nicht so oder so ähnlich ist! Sind nun alle böse?

 *Quote:*   

> So Banane ist nun doch alles nicht.

 Es ist und bleibt im großen und ganzen Banane. Wenn man sich an solch trivialen Beweggründen aufhängt, dürfte man so ziehmlich keine proprietäre Software einsetzen. In so ziehmlich jeder AGB/ANB/EULA/TOS/usw. gibt es irgendwo einen Punkt, der einem nicht passt und das fängt beim Otto-Normal-User beim Kauf des PCs/Notebook an, geht über die Windows-EULA (Nicht der User bestimmt über sein System sondern M$; M$ bestimmt, was legal ist und was nicht), hin zur AGB des Internet-Providers (Datenschutzbestimmungen, Verbindungsaufzeichnung, etc.) usw. Also noch lange bevor man ICQ nutzt. Einfach mal drüber nachdenken...

----------

## xraver

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  Also AOL in Verbindung mit ICQ als das Böse dazustellen ist vollkommen übertrieben.
> 
> 

 

Hab ich das gemacht?

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum muss eigentlich alles und jeder sein Protokoll/Programm/etc. öffnen, nur um seriös zu wirken und nicht als böse und gemein dargestellt zu werden?
> 
> 

 

Hab ich das gesagt?

Ich möchte nur bei einem so weit verbreitetem Programm/Protokoll das es offen und für jeden zugänglich ist.

Letzendlich hat man nur Scherereien mit dem ClosedSource Zeugs.

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außer bei Miranda einmal eine DLL austauschen, weil etwas geändert wurde. Dies müsste bei offenen Clients und offenem Protokoll allerdings auch getan werden, wenn sich die Spezifikationen des Protokolls ändern. Müssen die großen Autohersteller auch ihre Konstruktions-/Schaltpläne und dergleichen veröffentlichen, bevor du bei denen ein Auto kaufst?
> 
> 

 

IMHO kann ich mit nem neuen JabberClienten Nachrichten an einen steinalten JabberClienten senden, andersrum genauso. Was den Autohersteller betrifft - ich werde nicht gezwungen eine bestimmte Marke zu verwenden, alle fahren und ich kann sogar hinfahren wo ich will. Sorry, blöder Vergleich.

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es ist Messenger, verdammt! Keine Voice/Video-Chatsoftware, kein VoIP-Client und auch keine virtuelle Spielwiese! Zumindest eigentlich nicht.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Warum soll ein Messanger nicht mehr können. Audio/Video Funktionen passen da gut rein. Und warum soll ich dafür bezahlen????? Zumal dann ja auch nur ein Benutzer mit nem OrginalClient zahlt indem er sich Werbung reinzihen darf?

----------

## Knieper

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Warum muss eigentlich alles und jeder sein Protokoll/Programm/etc. öffnen, nur um seriös zu wirken und nicht als böse und gemein dargestellt zu werden?

 

Weil es sonst sicherheitstechnisch nicht einsetzbar waere. Closed source steht noch schlechter da, als ungetester offener Quelltext.

 *Quote:*   

> nennenswerte Konkurrenz gibt und man sich deswegen wohl ungern in die Karten schauen lassen möchte. Und was die Alternativclients angeht: Mir sind diese x mal lieber als der native von ICQ selbst

 

Ah, also doch? Offenes Protokoll fuehrt automat. zu Alternativen und somit zu mehr Nutzern. Kann also nicht schlechter sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn man sich an solch trivialen Beweggründen aufhängt, dürfte man so ziehmlich keine proprietäre Software einsetzen. In so ziehmlich jeder AGB/ANB/EULA/TOS/usw. gibt es irgendwo einen Punkt, der einem nicht passt

 

Datenschutz ist kein trivialer Beweggrund. Man sollte also den Charakter haben, auf solche Dinge auch verzichten zu koennen, wenn einem ein Punkt in den AGBs nicht passt. Nur so lernen es auch die "unbelehrbaren Grossen".

Schlimm, dass es selbst unter halbwegs versierten PC-Nutzern solche Scheissegalmentalitaet gibt.

----------

## b3cks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Hab ich das gemacht? / Hab ich das gesagt?

 Auch wenn ich dich zitiert habe, meinte ich es generell, da die meisten so agieren, die diesen Standpunkt vertreten.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich möchte nur bei einem so weit verbreitetem Programm/Protokoll das es offen und für jeden zugänglich ist.
> 
> Letzendlich hat man nur Scherereien mit dem ClosedSource Zeugs.

 Ich denke das möchten viele und mir wäre es auch lieb. Nur kann man eine Firma, die in dem Bereich führend ist nicht verteufeln, nur weil diese da (logischer Weise) nicht mitspielt.

Mir geht es hier nicht darum mich für AOL/ICQ auszusprechen. Ich habe da auch meine bedenken! Deswegen auch wieder und wieder der Hinweis sich in solchen Netzen entsprechend zu verhalten. Nur finde ich die derartige Haltung gegenüber AOL/ICQ nicht angebracht. Entweder verteufelt man alle proprietären Messenger samt ihren geschlossenen Protokollen oder man hört auf auf einem Client rumzuhacken, nur weil man irgendwo etwas von irgendeinem Typen gelesen hat. Dies ist einfach eine eingeschränkte Sichtweise unserer teils primitiven Gesellschaft (Soll kein Angriff gegenüber xraver sein!). Einer brüllt "ICQ ist böse weil es prorietär ist und weil in den AGBs XY drin steht!" und alle brüllen es nach, ohne sich aber die Mühe zu machen das mit anderen Clients (MSN/AIM) zu vergleichen. Ich wiederhole es noch mal: Vergleicht dies mit anderen prorpetären Messener-Netzwerken und zeigt, dass dort alles Lupenrein ist! Wenn dem nicht so ist verallgemeinert bitte eure Aussagen und unterlasst das getrampel auf ein AOL/ICQ.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> IMHO kann ich mit nem neuen JabberClienten Nachrichten an einen steinalten JabberClienten senden, andersrum genauso.

 Also ich kenne Leute die verwenden noch den nativen 2003b Client von ICQ und der funktioniert wohl wunderbar, sonst hätten schon ein Update gemacht. Außerdem kann man ja wohl erwarten, dass die Leute innerhalb von ein paar Jahren mal ein Update machen. Allein schon wegen behobener Bugs...

 *Quote:*   

> Was den Autohersteller betrifft - ich werde nicht gezwungen eine bestimmte Marke zu verwenden, alle fahren und ich kann sogar hinfahren wo ich will. Sorry, blöder Vergleich.

 Es ging mir hier um die Paranoia, die an den Tag gelegt wird, bezüglich "Da muss was böses drin sein, sonst würden sie die ja offen legen!!!111elf!1!". Sprich: Wenn ein Autohersteller nicht seine Konstruktionspläne veröffentlich und du dich somit nicht vergewissern kannst, dass dort keine Blackbox eingebaut ist, die deiner Versicherung funkt, dass du ein Raser bist und dies am besten gleich der Polizei meldet, dann kaufst du bei der Marke nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Warum soll ein Messanger nicht mehr können. Audio/Video Funktionen passen da gut rein. Und warum soll ich dafür bezahlen????? Zumal dann ja auch nur ein Benutzer mit nem OrginalClient zahlt indem er sich Werbung reinzihen darf?

 Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass der Messenger nicht mehr können sollte/darf. Nur wenn eine Firma mit dutzenden Entwicklern, großer Serverlandschaft, diversen anderen Kosten, etc. ein proprietäres Produkt entwickelt, will die sicherlich auch daran verdienen und das ist ihr gutes Recht! Glaubt ihr die bezahlen sich alle von selbst? Fordern können die meisten bekanntlich viel, selber schaffen aber am wenigsten. Wenn ihr ein großes Messenger-Netzwerk haben wollt, dann entwickelt einen einfachen und vor allem idiotensicheren Messenger, den jeder bedienen kann, der auf jedem System läuft, der alles kann, ohne Werbung, ohne Kosten für den User, dessen Unkosten (Server/Traffic/Entwickler/Marketing/etc) ihr aber tragen könnt. Ich wäre gerne bereit umzusteigen. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Jabber. Jabber ist eine saugute Sache, disqualifiziert sich aber als Weltweite Lösung allein schon wegen der dezentralen Serverarchitektur.

----------

## b3cks

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weil es sonst sicherheitstechnisch nicht einsetzbar waere. Closed source steht noch schlechter da, als ungetester offener Quelltext.

 Auch nur reine Paranoia. Wenn es danach gehen würde, würd man schon lange vor der Benutzung eines Messengers stehen bleiben, siehe AGB und Co vergleich.

 *Quote:*   

> Ah, also doch? Offenes Protokoll fuehrt automat. zu Alternativen und somit zu mehr Nutzern. Kann also nicht schlechter sein.

 Was heiß denn "also doch"? Hab ich jemals behauptet, dass ich den nativen Client super finde? Ich nutze seit je her Alternativen, seitdem ich weiß, dass es welche gibt. Wenn ein offenes Protokoll zu mehr Alternativen und somit zu mehr Nutzern führt, warum setzen sich Jabber (und andere) nicht durch? Es gehört ein bisschen mehr dazu, als nur ein offenes Protokoll bzw. ein offener Standard. Zudem ist das mehr weniger Bullshit. Es gibt genügend Client-Alternativen, um mal bei ICQ zu bleiben. Sogar offene. Für das Protokoll reichen also die Spezifikationen. Es gibt schließlich auch genügend proprietäre Protokolle auf die andere Hersteller aufbauen. Man muss sich beispielsweise nur mal im M$/Citrix-Feld umschauen.

 *Quote:*   

> Datenschutz ist kein trivialer Beweggrund. Man sollte also den Charakter haben, auf solche Dinge auch verzichten zu koennen, wenn einem ein Punkt in den AGBs nicht passt. Nur so lernen es auch die "unbelehrbaren Grossen".
> 
> Schlimm, dass es selbst unter halbwegs versierten PC-Nutzern solche Scheissegalmentalitaet gibt.

 Ich wiederhole es noch mal: Wenn es danach gehen würde, würd man schon lange vor der Benutzung eines Messengers stehen bleiben. Denn dann bleibe ich bei der Vorratsdatenspeicherung meines Providers stehen und komme somit nie zum Messenger. Oder ich schaffe es nicht die AGBs von web.de/GMX und Co zu aktzeptieren mich mit einer gültigen E-Mail-Adresse bei ICQ anmelden zu können (Ausgeschlossen natürlich Leute mit einem Mail-Server). Und auch nochmals die Wiederholung, dass es Ratsam ist sich in solchen Netzen anonym zu verhalten, dann brauch man auch nicht unter Dauerangst stehen, Dritte lesen geheime/persönliche Dinge mit. Was beim telefonieren einer Postsendung, etc. natürlich auch in Frage kommt... Ach die Welt ist so grausam.

Denkt nicht nur an euch, sondern generell an den einfachen User!

----------

## Knieper

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   
> 
> Weil es sonst sicherheitstechnisch nicht einsetzbar waere. Closed source steht noch schlechter da, als ungetester offener Quelltext. Auch nur reine Paranoia. Wenn es danach gehen würde, würd man schon lange vor der Benutzung eines Messengers stehen bleiben, siehe AGB und Co vergleich.

 

Keine Paranoia, sondern normale Herangehensweise im Bereich Datensicherheit.

 *Quote:*   

> Was heiß denn "also doch"?

 

Einerseits Alternativen toll finden und andererseits die AGBs akzeptieren. Die "Alternativen" sind in vielen Faellen lt. AGB verboten.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ein offenes Protokoll zu mehr Alternativen und somit zu mehr Nutzern führt, warum setzen sich Jabber (und andere) nicht durch?

 

Weil Jabber-Clients auf den Markt kamen, als der bereits gesaettigt war mit proprietaerem Muell.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich wiederhole es noch mal: Wenn es danach gehen würde, würd man schon lange vor der Benutzung eines Messengers stehen bleiben. Denn dann bleibe ich bei der Vorratsdatenspeicherung meines Providers stehen und komme somit nie zum Messenger. Oder ich schaffe es nicht die AGBs von web.de/GMX und Co zu aktzeptieren mich mit einer gültigen E-Mail-Adresse bei ICQ anmelden zu können (Ausgeschlossen natürlich Leute mit einem Mail-Server).

 

Wieso? Man muss doch auch dort nur auswaehlen, es sind nicht alle Provider schwarze Schafe.

 *Quote:*   

> Und auch nochmals die Wiederholung, dass es Ratsam ist sich in solchen Netzen anonym zu verhalten

 

Wie denn? Selbst Tor bietet keine 100prozentige Anonymitaet. Und soweit ich weiss, bietet ICQ per default keine Verschluesselung, was auch nicht sehr hilfreich ist.

----------

## b3cks

@Knieper: [ ] Ich habe generell nicht verstanden wovon du redest.

Bitte ankreuzen, danke.

Sorry, aber mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein und somit ist auch eine weitere Diskussion hier sinnlos.

Vielleicht schreiben ja noch andere etwas dazu.

----------

## misterjack

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Keine Paranoia, sondern normale Herangehensweise im Bereich Datensicherheit.
> 
> 

  Datensicherheit und Instantmessaging widerspricht sich sowieso, selbst Jabber bietet diese nicht. Das einzig "sichere" ist Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verschlüsselung (also zwischen den Clients), und da ist es dann egal, welches IM-Protokol man benutzt.

Und es gibt keine Allgemeine Geschäfts-Bedingungens, der Plural bleibt immer noch AGB   :Razz: 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> ... Muell.

 

typische Flamerei, brauch man gar nicht weiter diskutieren.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> ICQ per default keine Verschluesselung

 

Soweit ich weiß, bietet fast kein Kommunikationsdienst standardmäßig (per default [sic!]) Verschlüsselung. Sei es Telefonie, E-Mail, SMS und anders. Bei Jabber muss man auch darauf vertrauen, dass die Kommunikation zwischen den Servern verschlüsselt abläuft. Wie gesagt, über die Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verschlüsselung ist man am sichersten unterwegs, die unabhängig vom verwendeten Dienst ist. Nungut, der einzigste, der im Telefoniebereich dahingehend etwas entwickeln wollte, wurde umgebracht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Nur finde ich die derartige Haltung gegenüber AOL/ICQ nicht angebracht. Entweder verteufelt man alle proprietären Messenger samt ihren geschlossenen Protokollen oder man hört auf auf einem Client rumzuhacken, nur weil man irgendwo etwas von irgendeinem Typen gelesen hat.
> 
> 

 

Die gleiche Meinung die ich von ICQ habe, ist die gleiche die ich auch über den MSN-Live Messanger habe.

Ich bin zu der Meinung gekommen weil mich es schon damals als Windows-Benutzer genervt hat, das es für ein Kummunikationsmittel (deswegen darf ein IM auch Video/Audio können  :Wink: ) wie es ein IM nun mal ist, 

keine offene/freie Lösung gab mit der ich sogut wie jeden Benutzer/Programm ansprechen kann. 

Auch ich benutze ICQ schon ein par Jährchen und war damals begeistert über ICQ. 

Aber so im laufe der Zeit merkt man doch wie man an das eine Programm/Protokoll gefesselt wird. Ändern sich die Umstände, so kann das ClosedSource Zeugs nicht mehr flexibel mithalten. Andere Plattformen z.B. - einen Jabber Clienten auf einem Handy kann ich mir gut vorstellen. 

Aber wieder ein Programm von einem Hersteller zu instalieren, wenn es denn überhaupt einen Clienten gibt?

Diese olle Abhängigkeit...

Jabber macht da einen guten Anfang.

Die angesprochene Website bietet hier und da nur eine Bestätigung. Die AGB von ICQ und Co stören mich da am wenigsten.

----------

## Knieper

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein

 

Das wundert mich nicht. Dir ist ja auch vorher schon nichts als "Die meisten anderen machen es genauso, also passt's schon.", "Mir sind die AGBs egal, ich nutze illegale Alternativen." und "Chatte doch anonym!" eingefallen. Zum Glueck gibt's ja noch die Paranoiker.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Das einzig "sichere" ist Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verschlüsselung (also zwischen den Clients), und da ist es dann egal, welches IM-Protokol man benutzt.

 

Dazu muesste man aber die Clientsoftware anpassen oder die API nutzen duerfen, um es halbwegs brauchbar zu verwenden.

 *Quote:*   

> Und es gibt keine Allgemeine Geschäfts-Bedingungens, der Plural bleibt immer noch AGB  

 

Vlt. solltest Du im Duden nochmal nachsehen, welche Pluralbildungen bei Abkuerzungen moeglich sind. Nebenbei: ist "Geschaeftsbedingungen" so unuebersichtlich, dass man einen Bindestrich einfuegen muss?

 *Quote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   ... Muell. typische Flamerei, brauch man gar nicht weiter diskutieren.

 

Die Sicherheitsluecken in Clientsoftware, Server und Protokoll haben natuerlich in der Vergangenheit gezeigt, wie toll ICQ ist. Tut mir leid, diese "kleine Anhaeufung" als Muell zu bezeichnen.

EOD

----------

## Earthwings

Immer mit der Ruhe   :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

Bei den AGB hab ich mich getäuscht, von einer einzelnen Firma sind es die AGB, von mehreren die AGBs. Aber:

 *Quote:*   

> Nebenbei: ist "Geschaeftsbedingungen" so unuebersichtlich, dass man einen Bindestrich einfuegen muss?

 

Wenn man bei zusammengeschriebenen Wörtern ein Wort groß schreiben möchte, dann fügt man einen Bindestrich ein. Ich frag mich aber, wo deine Umlaute hin sind  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Sicherheitsluecken in Clientsoftware, Server und Protokoll haben natuerlich in der Vergangenheit gezeigt, wie toll ICQ ist. Tut mir leid, diese "kleine Anhaeufung" als Muell zu bezeichnen.

 

Das klingt so, als ob andere keine Sicherheitslücken haben oder in der Vergangenheit hatten, tolle Argumentation. Wo wir bei der fehlerfreien Software wären.

----------

## xraver

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Immer mit der Ruhe  

 

Für mich ist der Threat schon "erledigt" - aber was willst du uns sagen?

Was meinst du? Bis jetzt ist mir nix angefallen was "Unruhe" stiftet.

----------

## Earthwings

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Immer mit der Ruhe   
> 
> Für mich ist der Threat schon "erledigt" - aber was willst du uns sagen?
> 
> Was meinst du? Bis jetzt ist mir nix angefallen was "Unruhe" stiftet.

 

Die Diskussion um Abkürzungen und Bindestriche ist hier doch immer ein typischer Vorbote dafür, dass sich ein paar Leute gleich die Köpfe einschlagen werden.

----------

## musv

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Die Diskussion um Abkürzungen und Bindestriche ist hier doch immer ein typischer Vorbote dafür, dass sich ein paar Leute gleich die Köpfe einschlagen werden.

 

Wer hat hier Jevoha gesagt?

----------

